# Night Hunting Jackrabbits



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Just took this guy with a nicely placed marble to the head with my New 24 50 Starship!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice ! He is small isn't he ? In comparing to the cape hare we have here.

What bands did you use ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done ! The 24-50 is a good one .


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

3/4 straight cut latex.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I see you took to shooting the 24-50 in a hurry. Good shooting.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend...AKAOldmiser


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Not small for us in colorado. Not his time of year. Good shooting.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> I see you took to shooting the 24-50 in a hurry. Good shooting.


Yeah but its kinda the same sight picture as the shuttlecraft so it was easy to get the hang of but its more powerful and its so long i can keep the bands away from those mesquites thorns that makes it my new outside of town pick.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

SlingshotBill said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I see you took to shooting the 24-50 in a hurry. Good shooting.
> ...


After you have shot it for awhile you won't even notice the size and will be able to thread those Mesquites with ease.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job with we had them here in Florida.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Too bad jack rabbits are so tough you wouldn't want to eat them. At least the northern CA ones are....you'd have to grind the meat to make rabbit burgers...I never tried it but often thought about it. What say?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Too bad jack rabbits are so tough you wouldn't want to eat them. At least the northern CA ones are....you'd have to grind the meat to make rabbit burgers...I never tried it but often thought about it. What say?


The only time to eat jack is very, very early spring, otherwise they are very nasty.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SlingshotBill said:


> Just took this guy with a nicely placed marble to the head with my New 24 50 Starship!


Had to adjust your photo as every time I saw it I tried to stand on my wall ;- )









wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Crock pot or a pressure cooker would not make it tender?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

There is no finer meat than jackrabbit Backstraps roasted over a open my friends.


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Good shooting !! What's rabbit taste like ? Please don't say chicken


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Nothing taste like chicken my friends, chicken has such a bland taste unseasoned it takes the taste of seasonings used. So therefore chicken tastes like everything.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> The only time to eat jack is very, very early spring, otherwise they are very nasty.
> 
> Too bad jack rabbits are so tough you wouldn't want to eat them. At least the northern CA ones are....you'd have to grind the meat to make rabbit burgers...I never tried it but often thought about it. What say?
> 
> wll





Chuck Daehler said:


> Too bad jack rabbits are so tough you wouldn't want to eat them. At least the northern CA ones are....you'd have to grind the meat to make rabbit burgers...I never tried it but often thought about it. What say?


 Are you two serious ? hare meat is one of the best meats there are, its super tender and if you cook the loins separately then they would almost melt when you chew them. I dont know what messed up jackrabbit you two ate but when i get one i celebrate !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> The only time to eat jack is very, very early spring, otherwise they are very nasty.
> 
> Too bad jack rabbits are so tough you wouldn't want to eat them. At least the northern CA ones are....you'd have to grind the meat to make rabbit burgers...I never tried it but often thought about it. What say?
> 
> ...


Here in the California desert,where it gets hot as heck, jackrabbit is OK in the early spring while it is still cool, when it gets hot, the meat is bad, real bad, but no use as hunting any type rabbit with a slingshot is forbidden.

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > The only time to eat jack is very, very early spring, otherwise they are very nasty.
> ...


Maybe its because the species are diffrent. when i was 25 i moved back to israel after i was two years in south africa, In my two years in south africa i have hunted a lot with my grandpa, in game parks, private parks and it gets hot as fuck there, hare still tastes good. and as i said i moved back to israel, and lived about 6 months in the jeuda (ruff translation) desert. Living off antelope and HARE, and it tasted great even thu it was very hot.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Girls and boys out there in Slingshot Land listen up anytime of the year is the right time of the year when your hungry enough oh and it don't taste like chicken.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I forget the disease that jackrabbit get out here, but it is pretty nasty, I believe it is Trichinosis. Evey rabbit hunter I knew as a kid did nothing with jacks, they were considered pest.

You guys may eat them, but I have never eaten them and never heard of guys out here where I live doing so, I could be wrong, but just say'n

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> I forget the disease that jackrabbit get out here, but it is pretty nasty, I believe it is Trichinosis. Evey rabbit hunter I knew as a kid did nothing with jacks, they were considered pest.
> 
> You guys may eat them, but I have never eaten them and never heard of guys out here where I live doing so, I could be wrong, but just say'n
> 
> wll


This is the first time i heard jackrabbits are not eaten in some places, Hare is loved by many chefs, and hunters.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

I wouldn't know about how they taste, but isn't there like 6 or 7 different species of rabbit anywhere between cottontails and hares and jackrabbits. because I think here i see jack rabbits, with big ears and stringy lookin' little bodies even smaller than what you got. but I know for sure that domestic bunnies get pretty big, and really plump and meaty looking, not to mention adorable and hard to kill. I know that if i saw a wild rabbit that looked domestic, or tasty i'd happily eat it and that one looked fine, ours are like squirrels with huge heads.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wll said:


> I forget the disease that jackrabbit get out here, but it is pretty nasty, I believe it is Trichinosis. Evey rabbit hunter I knew as a kid did nothing with jacks, they were considered pest.
> 
> You guys may eat them, but I have never eaten them and never heard of guys out here where I live doing so, I could be wrong, but just say'n
> 
> wll


its true, no one takes a chance on eating jackrabbits out here either, southern cali desert, because of disease. lots of cotton tails out here though.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Imperial said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I forget the disease that jackrabbit get out here, but it is pretty nasty, I believe it is Trichinosis. Evey rabbit hunter I knew as a kid did nothing with jacks, they were considered pest.
> ...


What disease?

I eat them, lived in southeastern AZ for years. Just skin out the hind quarters and loins, bone it and grind the old ones for chili and tacos, make dumplins or stew with the young ones. I have never heard of anyone getting any diseases.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

http://honest-food.net/2010/02/11/hare-stew-hard-times/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good link, AW!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> I wouldn't know about how they taste, but isn't there like 6 or 7 different species of rabbit anywhere between cottontails and hares and jackrabbits. because I think here i see jack rabbits, with big ears and stringy lookin' little bodies even smaller than what you got. but I know for sure that domestic bunnies get pretty big, and really plump and meaty looking, not to mention adorable and hard to kill. I know that if i saw a wild rabbit that looked domestic, or tasty i'd happily eat it and that one looked fine, ours are like squirrels with huge heads.


jackrabbit is how hare is called in the US.

There are different species of hare, here there is no disease. and in the UK im pretty sure there isn't one as well.

Here we have a breed of small cottontail looking native rabbit but we dont see them as much now, but we do have a huge population of half-domestic rabbit, basically rabbits that ran away a long time ago and bred, a lot.

hare is abundant around here.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

zippo said:


> Something0riginal said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't know about how they taste, but isn't there like 6 or 7 different species of rabbit anywhere between cottontails and hares and jackrabbits. because I think here i see jack rabbits, with big ears and stringy lookin' little bodies even smaller than what you got. but I know for sure that domestic bunnies get pretty big, and really plump and meaty looking, not to mention adorable and hard to kill. I know that if i saw a wild rabbit that looked domestic, or tasty i'd happily eat it and that one looked fine, ours are like squirrels with huge heads.
> ...


I'm jealous, all your rabbits sound tasty and well portioned. Like i said, the ones up in the hills around here look stringy and weird and probably taste like a rope.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

August West said:


> What disease?
> 
> its true, no one takes a chance on eating jackrabbits out here either, southern cali desert, because of disease. lots of cotton tails out here though.
> 
> ...


i believe its called TULAREMIA (?), if this is so, ive heard that just thoroughly cooking the meat will kill it. another reason is that they contain too many parasites like ticks, fleas, lice. . . but then again, so do all wild animals . perhaps its a lack of being uneducated on the matter or just paranoia, who knows.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Something0riginal said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Something0riginal said:
> ...


I certainly would not eat anything that looked stringy and weird. LOL


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

I have cooked them up. I will only eat them after it starts to get below freezing here at night. I only take the meat off the hind end. The front is to much work for the little meat you get. I also clean the meat ASAP after it is killed. GET IT COOLED DOWN QUICK. other wise it has a very strong taste. I think it tastes a lot like a stonger venison.

Soak beans

Fry up some bacon save the grease.

Add turnip greens ( any type of greens will do)

Boil for about a hour ( rabbit )

dump in bacon grease to taste

let it simmer for several hours all mixed up

Looks like baby diaper remains but tastes dang good.

Oh yeah add garlic in large amounts

season to taste.


----------

